# virtual machine for windows 2000 professional



## jamesb2 (Dec 8, 2007)

I have an old windows 2000 professional box that I would like to make to a virtual machine. I am going to use a Windows Server 2003 Standard edition to host the virtual machine. The problem is I cannot find a piece of software that will convert a Win2k Pro PC to a virtual PC. Can anybody recommend a package that would convert it and allow me to run the pc as a virtual machine. I was looking at the free version of vmware or the virtual software from Microsoft.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Here is the steps you can take using winimage. This would be for the MS Virtual PC software.

http://blog.kirb.us/2008/10/09/how-to-convert-a-physical-hard-drive-to-a-virtual-machine/


----------

